# Pearl Gourami not eaten for over 2 weeks



## Deac (May 21, 2009)

I'm no expert - so would appreciate some help.
I have a 38 gall (100 ltr) planted tank est. Nov 2008, and my 2 pearl gouramis have been fine until recently - they both became really shy - retreating to the rear of the tank nearly the whole time - and the male has stopped eating all together and the female only occassionally. They look healthy enough . Tank mates include 3 red line torpedo barbs, 2 rainbows; a few guppies, neon tetras, zebra danios, cories, and a male siamese fighting fish. They all seem happy together - no signs of any aggression. I understand the pearl gouramis can be quite timid - but everything I've read so far indicates they will eat eventually. Over 2 weeks - and I'm getting worried. 
pH 7.0; nitrite & ammonia 0, nitrate 10; KH 6. C02 injected (yeast-based compound) Lots of plants and svereal nerite snails to keep the algae in check.
I perform weekly water changes 40% using Stresscoat, and use seachem excel, flourish, iron & trace ferts as directed.

Appreciate any help anyone can give.


----------

